# I'm a counter-passion 7. Ask me anything



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

> Seven: Austerity
> The passion of Sevens is gluttony. The counterpassion is a caricature of the virtue of sobriety or temperance. Sevens may then practice excessive self-control. They want to appear to be serious. They don't allow themselves any joy or rest. They limit their mental capacities, by either underusing them or focalizing them too much. They are proud of this seriousness that gives them a sort of masochistic happiness. The passion of gluttony appears as an excess of control. More is better: the battle cry of Sevens is still present, only now its focus has changed.
> *source: enneagram institute*


- I'm a TJ, gut center wannabe and try to come across as such
- I attempt to force myself to be disciplined and fail miserably
- I'm incredibly self righteous and frigid under stress 
- I repress the shit out of my positive emotions. deep down, I'm a bubbly little goofball...but you're not gonna see it
- I also repress my mind and make an effort to slow it the fuck down, so much so that I am relatively anti intellectual and prefer to break my way through obstacles rather than figuring them out
- I've gone through great lengths over the years to be seen as more serious (and, largely, it has worked)


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

First, where did you get that quote? Second, do you not like being a Seven?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Scorched Earth said:


> First, where did you get that quote?


enneagram institute (I should have mentioned that)



> Second, do you not like being a Seven?


yes and no. on one hand, I dislike being a head type; on the other hand, it's preferable to being a 2, 4, 5, 6 or 9 that's for sure. being a 1, 3 or 8 would be more ideal imo


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

I would like to know more about counter-passion 7's. Do you have any links or sources of information? I've never heard of this before.....


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chas23 said:


> I would like to know more about counter-passion 7's. Do you have any links or sources of information? I've never heard of this before.....


apart from the source I've listed, I'm not particularly knowledgeable on counter passions. perhaps consulting @Cosmic Orgasm or @DoubleDare would be of help to you (both tend to have lots of sources)


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> being a 1, 3 or 8 would be more ideal imo


aww, you can have some of my 8, i have plenty.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

meridannight said:


> aww, you can have some of my 8, i have plenty.


not to worry, you transmitted some to me that time you had your way with me :wink:


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - I'm a TJ, gut center wannabe and try to come across as such
> - I attempt to force myself to be disciplined and fail miserably
> - I'm incredibly self righteous and frigid under stress
> - I repress the shit out of my positive emotions. deep down, I'm a bubbly little goofball...but you're not gonna see it
> ...


Y'know I don't know why I never asked before, but why do you think you're a 7?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Y'know I don't know why I never asked before, but why do you think you're a 7?


I have constant "grass is greener" syndrome, believe that my problems will go away on their own (I don't have much of a concept of permanent damage/loss) and, when my problems don't just go away, I tend to think I can just bulldoze through them with the sheer force and charisma of my personality. for all my attempts at discipline, I am horribly scattered, have the attention span of a stoned teenager and have trouble abandoning the glamorous, thrilling possibilities spinning around my head for the sake of present mindedness and actually facing my problems. 

growth to 5 makes sense for me and has been something I've been moving toward these last few years. in order to get *real* results (and not just fantasize/think they're inevitable), you need the *real* competence and experience to back it up. unfortunately, I am _not_ invincible and becoming aware of my limitations is the first step to overcoming them (as a side note, I think 7 goes to 8 after it spends a little time in 5. after gaining competence, researching, drawing up plans etc, we're like "I got this bitch! time to dominate!"). 

why? what type do you think I am? :tongue:


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I have constant "grass is greener" syndrome, believe that my problems will go away on their own (I don't have much of a concept of permanent damage/loss) and, when my problems don't just go away, I tend to think I can just bulldoze through them with the sheer force and charisma of my personality. for all my attempts at discipline, I am horribly scattered, have the attention span of a stoned teenager and have trouble abandoning the glamorous, thrilling possibilities spinning around my head for the sake of present mindedness and actually facing my problems.
> 
> growth to 5 makes sense for me and has been something I've been moving toward these last few years. in order to get *real* results (and not just fantasize/think they're inevitable), you need the *real* competence and experience to back it up. unfortunately, I am _not_ invincible and becoming aware of my limitations is the first step to overcoming them (as a side note, I think 7 goes to 8 after it spends a little time in 5. after gaining competence, researching, drawing up plans etc, we're like "I got this bitch! time to dominate!").
> 
> why? what type do you think I am? :tongue:


Well after all that there is no way you can be a *counter passion* 7. You're just a 7 going through a state of growth.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Well after all that there is no way you can be a *counter passion* 7. You're just a 7 going through a state of growth.


eh, it's both, they're just somewhat contradictory sometimes :tongue:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Shouldn't you be a social 7? :laughing:


* *





The counter-gluttony 7s that I know are all Social first. My brother is the best example. He is a So/Sp 7w6-2w3-1w9 and he is studying in order to become a priest. He has always scarified his gluttony for the sake of group acceptation and values (in particular family and friends). And I 200% sure he is a 7: he is soooo upbeat, optimistic, confident, narcissistic to a level and condescending as fuck.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> not to worry, you transmitted some to me that time you had your way with me :wink:


i know. but i'm into repeat performances.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> not to worry, you transmitted some to me that time you had your way with me :wink:





meridannight said:


> i know. but i'm into repeat performances.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> The counterpassion is a caricature of the virtue of sobriety or temperance. Sevens may then practice excessive self-control. They want to appear to be serious. They don't allow themselves any joy or rest.


Isn't this just a movement to type 1?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

meridannight said:


> i know. but i'm into repeat performances.


ok, but this time we mix it up 
*flips meridannight over and has his way with him* :wink:


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Shouldn't you be a social 7? :laughing:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I would honestly think that most sevens probably go through periods of counter gluttony and gluttony. I know most sixes are like that regarding phobia versus counterphobia. Just a thought. I don't really trust the instinct matching to counter passions.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ok, but this time we mix it up
> *flips meridannight over and has his way with him* :wink:


i do like it both ways


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

@*Swordsman of Mana* and *@meridannight *

Get a room you two. Or behind a nice bush away from the children in the park.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> @*Swordsman of Mana* and *@meridannight *
> 
> Get a room you two. Or behind a nice bush away from the children in the park.


this is my thread. I make the rules. of course, you're welcome to join in too :wink:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Yep, I'm never getting fucked by a penis*(intentionally).*


You know how many ways that can go right?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> You know how many ways that can go right?


Well, I mean if I get raped then obviously I can't say never. I'm not stupid dude. I'm a pretty good looking boy, if I go to prison I will most likely get raped. Shit, I remember one I girl I had a crush on in high school tell me I was cute enough to get raped.....it has bothered me ever since.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Well, I mean if I get raped then obviously I can't say never. I'm not stupid dude. I'm a pretty good looking boy, if I go to prison I will most likely get raped. Shit, I remember one I girl I had a crush on in high school tell me I was cute enough to get raped.....it has bothered me ever since.


Well, not just that, though yes, that is one possibility. I was personally thinking of somewhat more insidious options.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Well, not just that, though yes, that is one possibility. I was personally thinking of somewhat more insidious options.


elaborate.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Well, I mean if I get raped then obviously I can't say never. I'm not stupid dude. I'm a pretty good looking boy, if I go to prison I will most likely get raped. Shit, I remember one I girl I had a crush on in high school tell me I was cute enough to get raped.....it has bothered me ever since.


So cute it's a curse. :crying:


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> oh, and btw, you had it right at "evolved". progression into an orgy is never a devolution :tongue:





Animal said:


> Hmm.. orgies with a bicurious man and two gay men?
> 
> I'll bring a camera just in case I feel ignored. ;D And then I will have captured your bare, naked lust for all eternity :angry:



keep me out of your orgies!

and by the way, yes, it is a devolution.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> elaborate.


Ask @Swordsman of Mana.


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ahem* I'm quite enjoying this bi-curious and orgy talk. *Adjusts glasses* Please continue


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Since you try to supprss your gluttony -- does it come out in huge binges?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RobynC said:


> Since you try to supprss your gluttony -- does it come out in huge binges?


yes. definitely


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

You are living out your counter-passion at this time. You're conflating counter-passion with counter-type, and there are overlaps, but from what I understand, they are related but different concepts. The Counter-Type for 7 is the Social 7. I'd like to hear from @_enneathusiast_ on what they've come across regarding this. 


@_Chas23_ and @_The Scorched Earth_
The information is from here. 



> *Passion and Counterpassion*
> _Is Type Six different from the others? Or do other types portray similar dualistic characteristics?_
> Fabien and Patricia Chabreuil
> When learning the Enneagram, many people are surprised to discover that, unlike other types, point Six has two expressions of personality: phobic and counterphobic. This phenomenon is often perceived as an anomaly. It is difficult to understand why only point Six has two distinct versions. One begins to wonder whether this dualistic approach may be applied to other types. Some existing Enneagram literature does suggest a two entity approach to all the types, not just Six.
> ...


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't believe how much this sounds like me. I may have to re-think my six fix. I relate to wanting to appear serious. (My family is the type to ask the reason behind any smile or laugh and I just want to be left alone.) Sort of suppressing the emotions that normally make people feel joyful does sometimes give me a sense of masochistic happiness. It's a bit of a self-denial thing.

Can you explain what limiting your mental capacity is like? Do you believe you have the ability, but you just choose not to use it? If so, why? Is the alternative that is explained above more on limiting your knowledge due to few subjects in order to place restriction on yourself so that you won't be overwhelmed? (Or is that a nine thing?) Or is it more to do with limiting yourself simply for the sake of doing so?


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> You are living out your counter-passion at this time. You're conflating counter-passion with counter-type, and there are overlaps, but from what I understand, they are related but different concepts. The Counter-Type for 7 is the Social 7. I'd like to hear from @_enneathusiast_ on what they've come across regarding this.
> 
> 
> @_Chas23_ and @_The Scorched Earth_
> The information is from here.



Thank you for this. It was a very interesting read. It's the first time I've heard of Ennegram types having Counter-passions. I have a 6 in my tritype so I already knew about the counter-phobic tendencies.


----------



## DoubleDare (May 15, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> apart from the source I've listed, I'm not particularly knowledgeable on counter passions. perhaps consulting @_Cosmic Orgasm_ or @_DoubleDare_ would be of help to you (both tend to have lots of sources)


Just got the page - been out for the holidays… 

I have come across discussions of the counter-passions before, but I don't think I've seen much solid beyond what Cosmic has already pointed out.

The concept of counter-passion makes some sense to me, though. The behavior patterns that our personalities lock us into are simply a reaction to the base fear/misunderstanding that drives that personality, so those behaviors could take on any sort of aspect, from flowing from the passion or resisting/reacting against it. But as is most obvious with Sixes, it is clear that the passion is driving behavior. Counter-passion is just the other side of the same passion coin.

One analogy that I think is pertinent is that of the relationship between parent and child. Oftentimes, as a child starts becoming independent from their parent, they will either adopt the attitudes of the parent ("that is what I know/was how I was raised") or seek to exclude those attitudes from their life ("I will never live like my parent"), or both. This can be particularly striking when a grown child becomes a parent ("I will treat my child as I was treated/I will treat my child the way I never was"). The problem with all of this is that the child never actually became independent when grown - their parent is still dominating their choices. This child sees two options in every situation - be like my parent, or be in opposition to my parent. They haven't or can't break out of that paradigm, which is where true freedom for individual growth resides.

Frankly, I'm not sure why counter-passions aren't discussed more amongst the various experts. *shrug*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

this orgy is getting boring. I think @meridannight was right, 1-1 is far preferable *pulls him away to somewhere more private :wink: *


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> this orgy is getting boring.


lols. this is such a cool quote. esp coming from you.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

meridannight said:


> lols. this is such a cool quote. esp coming from you.


orgies and passionless sex make me feel detached/not present minded. it feels like I'm a character in a bad porno and am watching myself.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> You are living out your counter-passion at this time. You're conflating counter-passion with counter-type, and there are overlaps, but from what I understand, they are related but different concepts. The Counter-Type for 7 is the Social 7. I'd like to hear from @_enneathusiast_ on what they've come across regarding this.
> 
> 
> @_Chas23_ and @_The Scorched Earth_
> The information is from here.



Oh my, I am guilty of the 2 and 9 counter passions... but not 7 actually... no desire to be serious. My 9 fix is so calm I feel no need to be. _Nine: Hyperactivity_
_
The passion of Nines is sloth and the counterpassion is a caricature of the virtue of activity. Nines are then hyperactive, perpetually agitated and overloaded with tasks. Although they often produce quantities of work effectively, idleness is still present: these activities are practical but have the effect that the more Nines do, the more they forget themselves. This counterpassion is one of the first we observed, and we interpreted it at the time that these Nines use work and activities as a means of narcotisation (their principal defense mechanism)._
_An even more subtle form of Nine's counterpassion is __a hyperactive pursuit personal development. Such Nines devour books, workshops, therapists, and gurus. They profess to thirst after self-knowledge; however, they end up spinning their wheels, changing nothing.

_:frustrating: This explains it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Oh my, I am guilty of the 2 and 9 counter passions... but not 7 actually... no desire to be serious. My 9 wing is so calm I feel no need to be.


Haha, you mean 9-fix? :kitteh: Or maybe you are a 7w9.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Haha, you mean 9-fix? :kitteh: Or maybe you are a 7w9.


lol, I m tired! Going to edit it now.


----------

